# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Shpjegimi i ëndërrave

## frozen22

Thjeshte dua te di nenkuptimin e disa gjerave/sendeve qe ne enderrojme ... 
Zakonisht pyes prinderit/shoqerine, por mendova qe kjo teme do ishte e dobishme edhe per ato qe jane kurjoze si puna ime  :buzeqeshje: . 

Po e filloj un e para: cfar do te thote kur shikon femi??...po lot.??..(dmth je ti ajo/ai qe po qan)





ps. edhe juve mund te shkruani per enderrat qe ju keni pasur.

----------


## ATMAN

> Thjeshte dua te di nenkuptimin e disa gjerave/sendeve qe ne enderrojme ... 
> Zakonisht pyes prinderit/shoqerine, por mendova qe kjo teme do ishte e dobishme edhe per ato qe jane kurjoze si puna ime . 
> 
> Po e filloj un e para: cfar do te thote kur shikon femi??...po lot.??..(dmth je ti ajo/ai qe po qan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. edhe juve mund te shkruani per enderrat qe ju keni pasur.


endrrat jane tre llojesh ose ka tre tipe endrrash 

1-KA ENDRRA QE JANE THJESHT PUNIME TE TRURIT 

2-KA ENDRRA QE JANE MESAZHE OSE SINJALE PER PERSONIN QE I SHIKON

3-DHE KA ENDRRA QE JANE HYJNORE OSE PROFETIKE ,KETO LLOJ ENDRRASH SHIKOHEN ZAKONISHT NE TE GDHIRE RRETH ORES 5 TE MENGJESIT PARA SE TE DALI GJUMI

per me shume do shkruaj kur te kem kohe

----------


## buki19

> Thjeshte dua te di nenkuptimin e disa gjerave/sendeve qe ne enderrojme ... 
> Zakonisht pyes prinderit/shoqerine, por mendova qe kjo teme do ishte e dobishme edhe per ato qe jane kurjoze si puna ime . 
> 
> Po e filloj un e para: cfar do te thote kur shikon femi??...po lot.??..(dmth je ti ajo/ai qe po qan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. edhe juve mund te shkruani per enderrat qe ju keni pasur.



...femijte ne enderr zakonisht paraqesin probleme te vegjel,lotet clirim nga ndonje brenge,vaji ose te qarit dmth se shum po ndegjon muzik.

----------


## Sefedini_PZ

Jeta mund të jetë vetëm një ëndërr, por si ta shpjegojmë? 
Çka ëndërrojmë gjatë natës mund të na jep neve informata për gjërat e rëndësishme në jetën tonë reale. 
Ëndërrat na ndihmojnë ti përpunojmë mendimet tona dhe mund të na japin një mprehtësi të rëndësishme ndaj problemeve dhe sfidave që i hasim në jetë. 
Ndonëse ne mund të kemi ëndërra të çuditshme dhe të pazakonshme, ka një numër të caktuar të ëndërrave të zakonshme që shumë prej nesh i përjetojmë e që përsëriten. 
Lexoni interpretimet e mëposhtme për një shpjegim të shenjave që shpesh ju paraqiten në ëndërra.

Personi juaj i dashur është i sëmurë ose po vdes

Ju po i afroheni një kohe për ndryshim të madh kur disa pjesë të jetës tuaj po prishen dhe po zhduken. Kjo ëndër po ju ndihmon të praktikoni ndjenjat e humbjes që ju mund të keni pasiqë elementet e jetës tuaj dhe të marrëdhënies tuaj me të tjerët ndryshojnë dhe zhvillohen. Rrallëherë kjo ëndërr parashikon vdekjen e vërtetë ose sëmundjen, por mund të jetë edhe një ide për të bërë një kontrollim ose për ti kushtuar më shumë vëmendje shëndetit tuaj.

Po ju ndjekin

Nëse ju ndjekin në ëndërr kjo tregon se ju ndjeni se keni shumë përgjegjësi të cilat po i përballoni me vështirësi. Kjo ëndërr zakonisht njihet si ëndërra e stresit dhe tregon se prezenca e tij është një shenjë për tu relaksuar dhe për tu ngadalësuar.

Lakuriqësia

Ëndërrat ku ju ose dikush tjetër shfaqet lakuriq lidhen me ndjenjat e nënshtrimit ose të cenimit gjatë jetës tuaj. Ju mund të keni aktualisht një përvojë ku çdo njeri tjetër i njeh problemet dhe çështjet tuaja, dhe ju po keni vështirësi ndaj shqyrtimit të situatës tuaj në fshehtësi.

Rënia, fluturimi ose fundosja

Ndërrrimi i drejtimit, ngritja lart ose rënia poshtë në ëndërr, tregon ku është vetëdija juaj në jetën reale. Ëndërrimi i rënies apo fundosjes simbolizon një kohë të të qenurit më shumë i vetëdijshëm ndaj mendjes tuaj të pavetëdijshme dhe mendimeve më të thella, ndjenjave dhe kujtimeve. Ëndërrimi i fluturimit tregon se ju jeni duke zbuluar mendjen tuaj të vetëdijshme në këtë kohë dhe duke e lidhur me sferën e shpirtërave, engjujve dhe krijesave tjera energjetike.  

Uji

Ëndërrimi i ujit është një shenjë që një situatë ose një përvojë e caktuar emocionale është shumë e rëndësishme në jetën tuaj. Tani është koha e duhur ti kujtoni vëmendje ndjenjave tuaja dhe sferës së imagjinatës, ëndrërrave dhe imagjinatës tuaj. Gjendja ose forma e ujit jep shenja si të natyrës së saktë të përjetimit tuaj. Stuhitë dhe shtrëngatat mund të tregojnë situata më emocionale dhe sfiduese, dhe në anën e kundërt, lumenjtë dhe liqenet e qeta tregojnë një gjendje më të rehatshme dhe paqësore ose edhe ndonjë gjendje emocionale, lidhje dashurie apo romantike. 

Përktheu: Sefedin Muçaj

----------


## loni-loni

-  Nje vajze beqare e veshur me vellon e nuserise,  asht anderra ma e keqe, vdekje ose semundje e rande

  -  Gjarperi i zi i ngritur per sulm,   ashte fatkeqesi vdekjeprurese, termet, katastrofe etj

  -  Puthja,,,,  asht tradheti e sigurte

  -  Buzeqeshja ,,,,,,,, hipokrizi, mashtrim

  - Tradhetia,,,,,,,,, asht besnikeri

  - Uji,,,,,,,,,,, ndjenje shpirterore

  - Pirja e ujit,,,,,,,,,,,,plotesim i ndjenjave shpirterore

  - Vrasja,,,,,,,,,,,, sukses

  - Kapelja,,,,,,,,,,,, sukses , kariere

  - Objekte kulti (kisha, xhami)  ,,,,,,,,,, mbrojtje hyjnore

  - Cifut,,,,,,,,,,,,, katastrofe ekonomike

----------


## Shoku Miti

Miredita Te Gjitheve

----------


## Shoku Miti

Miredita Te Gjiteve
Si Po Kaloni? Ju Lutem Me Jepni Nje Adrese Per Kete Teme Te Rendesishme  :adams: jakmarrja, Sepse E Kam Teme Diplome E Me Duhen Sa Me Shume Informacion Edhe Literature.
Ju Lutem Me Ndihmoni Sa Me Shpejt Te Jete E Mundur Se Jam Ne Stres.
Gjithe Te Mirat Forumiste

----------


## mia@

Mua p.sh me dalin keto:
Qaj-qesh, gezim,
Puthje- merzitje, shqetesim.
Uje i kulluar - ndjehem mire,
Shtatezani- dicka me shqeteson.
ngjitje ne lartesi- suksese,
Zbritje- mosrealizim i dickaje,
gjej para- llafe,
Veten lakuriq- degjoj per vdekjen e nje mashkulli dhe e kunderta.
Pi alkool ose kafe- shqetesim, 
shikon veten veshur me te bardha, pret floket - shqetesim, semundje.
Keto me kujtohen per momentin.

----------


## Shoku Miti

O Popull Keto I Di Daja Po Dua Dicka Me Konkrete ,
Hahaha 
E Di Qe Nuk Jeni Te Shqetesuar Po Shqetesimi Im Ka Kohe Qe Shqeteson Sepse Jam I Shqetesuar Sepse Cdo Shqetesim Vjen Si Pasoje E Nje Shqetesimi Te Shqetesuar.
Megjithate Faleminderit Per Mirekuptimin

----------

